# One Battery To Rule Them All ?



## Chief Brody (Aug 6, 2020)

Howdy all,

I only did a quick search before posting, so apologies if this has been covered elsewhere!

Are any of you aware of (or have experience with) a reputable brand (Toro?) that has battery powered lawn equipment that can share the same battery across all or most of its platforms?

Reason I ask: WAF (wife approval factor) 
We re-organized/cleaned the garage over the weekend and she was severely put off by my 3 different chargers/batteries and thinks that these tools should just be exactly the same, using the same one battery.

That would be great and all, but I haven't dived that deep and I don't know if that's even an option.

I currently have a Greenworks mower, Greenworks 640 CFM blower, and a Ryobi string trimmer.

They all work great and do what I need them to do, however, if I can swap them all out for one brand and one battery type/one charger, that would be more ideal for us.

Any thoughts/opinions/experiences?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know EGO gets a lot of love around here as it seems to be the top of the line when it comes to battery powered lawn gear. All I have is their blower (which I love). I believe there is a whole thread dedicated to it. EGO Power+ Equipment Discussion


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

Well, Ryobi has the advantage that the same batteries go into Ryobi (non-yard) power tools, and they have maintained tool/battery compatibility for a couple decades already.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I have the greenworks mower and trimmer as well. They use the same battery. You could cut one ecosystem by purchasing the trimmer that uses the same battery as the mower. I'm sure i didnt look hard enough but i'd be very surprised if you cant find a blower that uses that same battery as well.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

Milwaukee M18 line is the one battery to rule them all.

But it is not going to top EGO.

Have you replaced all your battery powered devices in your home to use the same AA, AAA C or D batteries only? Do all your laptops, cellphones and other devices only use USB-PD chargers?

One thing to question is how much money and functional equipment is worth tossing out for the WAF. Different things use different batteries, different batteries use different changers. Now there is a reasonable point of not wanting 50 different batteries and chargers lying around but when it is within the ability to easily organize and access them your best off going for the things that get you the best value rather than the arbitrary ability to be on the same battery.

For example I recently got a battery powered sprayer and it uses a different battery that is unique to itself. Now would I love to have been able to use an M18 instead given the sprayer is 18V, sure but Milwaukee sprayer is way more money and does not work as well.

Sorry to rant but I am just trying to make the point that maybe your WAF will be higher once you convince her that your trying not to be wasteful and not wanting to pay more money just to be tied to one platform. You all still using the same phones and chargers from 15 years ago?

Anyways, I would go EGO if you just need their lawn tools or Milwaukee if you need an 18v power tool line as well.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I just got the Toro 40v blower and hedge trimmer. The eco system has a string trimmer, hedge trimmer, mower, power broom, etc. all in the same battery. I love the blower and hedge trimmer. The only thing I would like is if they came out with a string trimmer with the motor on the handle so I could use multiple attachments and add my rotary scissor.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> I just got the Toro 40v blower and hedge trimmer. The eco system has a string trimmer, hedge trimmer, mower, power broom, etc. all in the same battery. I love the blower and hedge trimmer. The only thing I would like is if they came out with a string trimmer with the motor on the handle so I could use multiple attachments and add my rotary scissor.


I do believe there is a rotary scissor that you can attach to an ego string trimmer (not from ego obviously). Saw it a few months back.

Edit: found the video:


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Chief Brody said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I only did a quick search before posting, so apologies if this has been covered elsewhere!
> 
> ...


Why would you not just go all Greenworks 80V assuming that's what your mower is? That just involves buying the trimmer and getting rid of the Ryobi.


----------



## Chief Brody (Aug 6, 2020)

WDE46 said:


> Chief Brody said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy all,
> ...


lol Valid question! I know I'll eventually upgrade lawnmowers. My Greenworks mower is not self-propelled and is also a 17", so I would very much like to get something nicer/better. (Not that the Greenworks gear is of poor quality or anything)
With that in mind, I was considering just starting over with equipment. Sell what I have, make a little money back and then invest in a few legit pieces and be done with it.


----------



## Chief Brody (Aug 6, 2020)

zeroibis said:


> Milwaukee M18 line is the one battery to rule them all.
> 
> But it is not going to top EGO.
> 
> ...


I'm a little surprised to hear that. I would have assumed that brands like Milwaukee and Toro would have the superior product.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

Chief Brody said:


> zeroibis said:
> 
> 
> > Milwaukee M18 line is the one battery to rule them all.
> ...


An 18v lawn tool is simply not going to outperform a 56v tool, just what you can do from an energy perspective there is too great. Now when you get into the high voltage tools the exact voltage becomes more of a marketing thing like 60v vs 65v etc. From there it is down the the quality of the parts themselves. I have yet to see anyone releasing electric tools that top EGO performance now, do you need that much performance that is another question. I would say one of the most important factors with battery powered tools is how reliable the actual batteries they are giving you are and how long they will last over time.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

As a EGO tool user, I could not be happier, it started out with an EGO mower and now I pretty much have the whole line, trimmer, edger, mower, hedge trimmer, and I also have the rotary scissors which I purchased an extra edger attachment to use. I'm a Dewalt power tool guy myself, and I like keeping things separate, also I think EGO is a pretty cutting edge company that seems to be bringing new power tools to the market place. The one thing I like is that the battery for my Ego mower will also work on all my other EGO power tools. Fast charging, and I've had most of my tools for the last two years with no issues.

I've lent my tools out to a few people that wanted to try the electric EGO mower and they all loved it and decided to buy their own. I think that speaks volumes. I'm not a rep, I'm just a happy customer.


----------

